# Schachspiel



## MadHatter (3. Jul 2005)

Hi,
ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das programmieren von Schachspielen nicht einfach ist - zumindest der Teil wo der Computer am Zug ist. Gibt es irgendwo sowas wie eine Schachengine - [schild=1 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]kostenlos[/schild] natürlich - dass sich um die "KI" kümmert?
Ich habe im Forum gesucht, und leider nichts gefunden.

bin dankbar für jede Hilfe


----------



## Icewind (3. Jul 2005)

hm ka obs ne ki in java gibt aber hier gibts einen algorithmus für die ki... ach verdammt find den link nimma sry...


----------



## Landei (5. Jul 2005)

Es gibt jede Menge Engines, aber ob da welche in Java sind...?

Für freie Engines schau mal bei Arena (www.playwitharena.com) rein...


----------

